# Tren eléctrico: Una vista desde arriba y utilización alternativa.



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. Freeman, ya vi tus fotos y que buenas que estan; realmente me hubiese gustado avanzar un poco más y encontrar ese casi "idílico" lugar sobre las vías y tener también la oportunidad de fotografiarlo. 
Canelita, no había visto el thread de Quipu, pero sin duda ha inspirado a los autores de este proyecto.
Ahora veamos hasta cuando sobreviven los columpios y algunos otros entretenimientos que se quedaran hasta que se inicia la construcción del tren "eclético" (*)
(*) Tyrone (C) , que buen título.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gustan tus fotos limanidad, son super agradables.




opcorn:


----------

